# repair of diastasis recti



## nc_coder (Sep 21, 2009)

How would I code this?  I have done it several times but can never remember what it is.  I know it is something easy.  I am thinking it is just a vental hernia repair.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 22, 2009)

I get unlisted-22999


----------



## nc_coder (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks.  That was one of the routes I was going.  But if at all possible I avoid the unlisted codes.


----------



## den71ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Are they doing this inconjunction to another procedure?  Usually when a physician does a panniculectomy, they repair is the diastasis recti.

Is your physician just repairing the diastasis recti?

Was there trauma to the muscle?


----------



## nc_coder (Sep 25, 2009)

The physician repaired a diastasis recti and then with a separate incision performed an umbilical hernia repair. In the past I have only coded this as the hernia repair and had the diastasis repair included. Since this op note says there was actually a separate incision, I feel there should be a separate code billed. Which code is the question. I have considered several different routes with this. I have asked a couple of other coders. Everyone seems to have a different opinion. I would love to get some other points of view.


----------

